# I found a new picture of Rev. Matthew Winzer, He Looks GQ!



## SolaGratia (May 5, 2009)

Actually, here is the website of the Australian Free Church where our PB Rev. Matthew Winzer is serving as a pastor. Nevertheless, Rev. Winzer actually looks great and young as well!

Australian Free Church - Places of Worship


----------



## Ivan (May 5, 2009)

What made you think he was old?


----------



## SolaGratia (May 5, 2009)

Nothing, but that he looks great and young as well.


----------



## Ivan (May 5, 2009)

SolaGratia said:


> Nothing, but that he looks great and young as well.



He dresses like Martyn Lloyd-Jones.


----------



## Tim (May 5, 2009)

I was able to find this website not too long ago. I think it is new? It is good to see the faithful work of our Australian brothers.


----------



## Ruby (May 5, 2009)

You guys are funny
Martin Lloyd-Jones indeed!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 5, 2009)

That's a good picture Matthew. The lighting is really good. Must have been done by a pro.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 5, 2009)

Good pic


----------



## Hamalas (May 5, 2009)

You sound surprised?


----------



## Berean (May 5, 2009)

I prefer his 'chair' avatar pic. It appears that he's speaking ex cathedra. Must be my Romish history.


----------



## MW (May 5, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> That's a good picture Matthew. The lighting is really good. Must have been done by a pro.



Thankfully heaven will be all light so we will always look young and radiant, even up close.  I can't remember who took that picture.


----------



## forgivenmuch (May 6, 2009)

SolaGratia said:


> Actually, here is the website of the Australian Free Church where our PB Rev. Matthew Winzer is serving as a pastor. Nevertheless, Rev. Winzer actually looks great and young as well!
> 
> Australian Free Church - Places of Worship



A handsome man indeed.


----------

